
Safari will soon reject any HTTPS certificate valid for more than 13 months - tosh
https://thenextweb.com/security/2020/02/24/safari-will-soon-reject-any-https-certificate-valid-for-more-than-13-months/
======
raxxorrax
> For end-users, this means that the sites you’re visiting have the latest
> encryption and security standards to keep your data private.

No, it means the certificate was renewed recently.

What about just using the expiry date? If that cannot be trusted, the whole CA
ecosystem makes little sense.

I wonder if the decision will be reversed if Apple users cannot access a
significant portion of the web, since I doubt Apple to have enough clout to
enforce this.

